# how to do DHCP release



## munnymun (Jul 16, 2010)

I have 7.2 and have a need to do dhcp release on the WAN side.
I looked up the doc and the dhclient command didn't have -r option for release. 

Is there anyway I could do it from the command line? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 16, 2010)

dhclient(8) *interface*.


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 25, 2013)

This information seems to no longer be accurate for 9.1; I can't see anything on the man page for release.  What keyword am I missing?


----------

